# I am new to my aquatic plants



## Aqua-purell

First of all I am just as a new beginner to learn how to take care of my aquatic plants. I am so exciting to let it my aquatic plants to grow. It was about 3 weeks old. I am still watching them everyday. Hoping that the roots will let it grow to come out of those my new aqua plants. Everything was set up with black substrate, mini heater, mini compact fluorescent (energy-efficient) and fermentation canister. Reading and researching on my magazines and the books information/pictures. Lots to learn how do it. 

One Flourish tab, insert one tab in the gravel for every 10 - 15 cm radius. Leaf Zone with a very small capful about 3 ml into my 5 gallon aquarium tank. 

Am I doing this pretty good as I think? :arrow:


----------



## Elliott225

What's a fermentation canister??


----------



## e048

It's a chamber with yeast and some slurry of liquids where the yeast ferment sugars to co2 and alcohol, the co2 then gets added to the tank via some airline tubing it's a cheap and effective way to inject co2


----------



## Aqua-purell

e048 said:


> It's a chamber with yeast and some slurry of liquids where the yeast ferment sugars to co2 and alcohol, the co2 then gets added to the tank via some airline tubing it's a cheap and effective way to inject co2


That's correct! Thanks


----------

